
Cambridge Analytica: The Geotargeting and Emotional Data Mining Scripts - Cwwm
https://medium.com/@d1gi/cambridge-analytica-the-geotargeting-and-emotional-data-mining-scripts-bcc3c428d77f
======
equalunique
I assume this is the "secret sauce"[0] that gained Cambridge Analytica it's
infamy? [0]
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.nytimes.com/2017/03/06/u...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.nytimes.com/2017/03/06/us/politics/cambridge-
analytica.amp.html)

